# Baltimore Symphony Orchestra inks new three year contract with musicians



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Glad to see my hometown orchestra moving ahead in such tough times:

http://www.bsomusic.org/main.taf?p=5,12,1,1,4


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Great Post*

Thanks for the great post. I am getting tired of the gloom and doom classical music is dying threads that we frequently see around here.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

As maligned as the city of Baltimore is, it's great to know that the orchestra is still performing well. I'm lucky to live in a area with three professional orchestras - Baltimore, National Symphony and National Philharmonic, but the BSO ranks first to me.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I wonder if the Minnesota lockout will ever get settled. They lost Vanska at the beginning of October.


----------

